# Sugar | Amazing



## David (Apr 18, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-Ks4FzkIFY&playnext_from=TL&videos=0-89SzTQB3g&feature=recentlik

i love this video  amazing work.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 18, 2010)

Cool story bro Sis


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 18, 2010)

Wasn't good compared to most others.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 18, 2010)

If you call slow motion, black and white, and piano music 'amazing work'.

Seems really amateur to me, honestly.. it's not really that great at all.


----------



## Blue_Jay (Apr 18, 2010)

I liked it too. I think I've seen it before.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 18, 2010)

I had never watched one of the CoD edits you posted, but this one was only 50 seconds long, so I did.

That was completely ********, there was nothing neat or interesting about it, I could do that with a capture card and iMovie, not that complicated.


----------



## David (Apr 18, 2010)

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> If you call slow motion, black and white, and piano music 'amazing work'.
> 
> Seems really amateur to me, honestly.. it's not really that great at all.


its not amateur at all, this is very well done, his use of particular, masks, and optic flares is very cool, its also very clean and simple which makes it better than all the crazy flashy 6 min crap you see sometimes.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 18, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It sucks. Period.

Anymore worthless videos you wanna post or you done now? :T


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 18, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's still very poorly done, regardless of how much crap was put into it.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 18, 2010)

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^What the Professer said.^

It was like taking a dog turd and putting some sequins on top.


----------



## David (Apr 18, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> I had never watched one of the CoD edits you posted, but this one was only 50 seconds long, so I did.
> 
> That was completely ********, there was nothing neat or interesting about it, I could do that with a capture card and iMovie, not that complicated.


you obviously are clueless to what goes into something like this, there is no way, you could ever, EVER do this in imovie. sorry man, but its a lot more complex than it looks.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 18, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure

-checks window-

Still no pigs'a flyin'


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 18, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can have a house with all the invisible furniture you want, but until I can see the furniture, it looks like you are poor.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 18, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We might need a Silph Scope, cause apparently there are some hidden things we're not seeing in this video.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 18, 2010)

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I kno right?


----------



## David (Apr 18, 2010)

i honestly dont understand why you guys dont like this, but w/e, i think its amazing.


----------



## Blue_Jay (Apr 18, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> i honestly dont understand why you guys dont like this, but w/e, i think its amazing.


I like it.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 18, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> i honestly dont understand why you guys dont like this, but w/e, i think its amazing.


because we know the difference between dog turd in a dress and a good video.

This is dog turd in a dress


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 18, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> i honestly dont understand why you guys dont like this, but w/e, i think its amazing.


I honestly don't understand why you like this, but whatever, it is crap.


----------



## David (Apr 18, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well im glad someone here can appreciate it. i dont know about you silver, but this stuff is art to me.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 18, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Silver Dragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now this kids is what we know as 'A Jack-A$$'. It knows nothing and has no sense of style.

DONT GET TO CLOSE IT MIGHT BE CONTAGIOUS.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 18, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you're blowing things out of proportion, calling it that bad.

Graphic wise, it's pretty good, but the music/gameplay, it doesn't really seem to fit.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 18, 2010)

It was okay, I guess.
I don't know the point of it though.
Was it a sneak peek to a kills compilation or something?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 18, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never blew it out of proportion.
But it is very amateur, and I just don't understand how anyone could even start to compare it to art.


----------



## David (Apr 18, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> It was okay, I guess.
> I don't know the point of it though.
> Was it a sneak peek to a kills compilation or something?


nah, its just a short edit.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 18, 2010)

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think he was referring to Sanji.

EDIT: @David: Oh okay.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 18, 2010)

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'Twas directed at Sanji.

Welcome back btw =D


----------



## Gnome (Apr 18, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look mates, we found a rare idiot. This species is growing so this one won't be rare anymore. Don't get too close it might bite you and cause you to lose braincells.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 18, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well it is,

I wouldnt call this art ever. Its pretty crappy. Im not sat here saying 'I COULD DO THAT IN A MINUTE' because idk how movie making programs work, im just saying. Unless this was amatuer or a first try, its pretty crappy


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 18, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. XD


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 18, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With the death of Nooky13 and the only other member of this species being Marlon88 we have few left in the wilds of TBT


----------



## Gnome (Apr 18, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're an idiot for not realizing it was about you.


----------



## David (Apr 18, 2010)

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


art: the creation of beautiful or significant things.

its art to me.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 18, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. Killing people isn't beautiful
2. Videos of video games are not significant in any way


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 18, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This.
Thank you.


----------



## David (Apr 18, 2010)

im sorry, but the video isnt about the kills. if thats why your watching it then dont even bother.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 18, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> im sorry, but the video isnt about the kills. if thats why your watching it then dont even bother.


I'm sorry, but this video pretty much is about kills.
If you can't understand that, don't even bother making a topic about it.


----------



## AndyB (Apr 18, 2010)

This forum is based off Nintendo, if that's not why you're here then don't even bother.


----------



## David (Apr 18, 2010)

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its about the editing. thats why i like it, thats why i posted it.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 18, 2010)

The effects were cool, that's about it honestly.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 18, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The editing is <big>*AMATEUR*</big>.

what is there to like about it other than it looks like it was done by someone who is completely new to video editing?


----------



## David (Apr 18, 2010)

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


have you ever edited a video before?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 18, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I haven't.

and don't pull that crap with me either, cause I've seen your videos and they're worse than the one you posted in this thread.
GOOD editing is something that should make sense, not random clips of some *censored.2.0*ty freaking game and piano music with a few added things to it.

Seriously, if you're ever going to be an editor of some sort of make videos as a job, you're going to have to get out of this idiocy and live in the same world everyone else lives in.


----------



## David (Apr 18, 2010)

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i do call of duty videos on the side, and i know theyre worse than this, im still learning, and if youve never seriously edited a video before, dont talk about how bad this is. this mustve taken the guy atleast 5-6 hours to edit, and it came out great.


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 18, 2010)

It was quite nice, but far from amazing. None of the effects used are hard to achieve, even for somebody completely new to video editing.

Ignoring the effects, the music really doesn't fit the game and the video itself is really rather boring, just seeing some dude walking around in a video game killing people.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 18, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For 5 to 6 hours of work, I would have expected something not stupid.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 18, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It could have taken him 5-6 years and it still would have sucked ass as much as it does now.


and don't you dare tell me what I can and can't talk about you *censored.3.0*. I've read through tons of threads that you've either made, or *censored.3.0*ed over to beyond repair. Like the relationships one where you were bawwing over sex and marriage, so by your logic, if you've never had sex, then shut the *censored.3.0* up about it.

You seriously get on my damn nerves, you are a child. and not even that, I know kids on this site who are almost five years younger than you and they have more intelligence  in their fingernails than you do in your entire body. I'm sick of it, seeing your bull*censored.2.0* all over this board.


----------



## David (Apr 18, 2010)

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i posted my views on the topic in that thread, i dont see a problem with that. and if you really dont like my video topics and stuff, dont open them if your gonna get this worked up over them.


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 18, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The problem with that is when you start to say that people can't post their views unless they've actually done whatever the views are about. It's contradictory.


----------



## David (Apr 18, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its just annoying to see people saying it sucks, when they dont understand what kind of time and work goes into something like it.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 18, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not getting worked up over your thread, if anything, I'm laughing at how pathetic it and all of the others are.
You pissed me off because you tried to tell me what I can't do, and that doesn't go with me.

there are some people I can tolerate on this website, a lot of people who are so completely stupid they couldn't even make a bit of sense about anything, but they're kids.
You're seventeen, and you act like you're three. You bring all of this stuff onto yourself, and half of the time I think you do it on purpose. What I'm getting at is, if you can't make a point with your opinion, then don't say anything.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 18, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I respect that he spent a lot of time on it, but it is still crap.

Like Gallows said, it could have taken him 5-6 years to do it and it still would have sucked.


----------



## David (Apr 18, 2010)

ok w/e. if you guys think its crap, then thats your problem. i really enjoy this video, i think its amazingly well done, so im out.

pea soup.


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 18, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> ok w/e. if you guys think its crap, then thats your problem. i really enjoy this video, i think its amazingly well done, so im out.
> 
> pea soup.


It's hardly a problem.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 18, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. More like common sense. lol


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 18, 2010)

Right doing some Recapping here

@> David: chill the funk out, The video is not THAT amazing, its just some guy running around killing things with some random ass music and some effects which look like hes thrown it all together and mixed it up in 5minutes. Thats *MY OPINION*. Your opinion is that its the greatest thing known to man. The fact is THIS IS THE FRIKKIN' INTERNET, if you cant accept someones elses views dont go online.

@> Prof. Gallows: Right on bro (no sarcasm, you pretty much summed up what most of TBT had been thinking).

Now lets just let this thread fade away.


----------

